# wiring to a battery



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

okay, so i took a quick look inside a CC LT15 the other week and noticed the shop uses some kind of doo-dad where all the wires collect on one bolt. the one bolt is then hooked up with a bigger ga. wire that connects to the battery.

im trying to copy it, but my memory is foggy at best. any thoughts/pics?

right now i guess ill just run all the wires to the battery after the switches/fuses, but i would really rather have that grommet looking thing.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Buss bar

Primary supply cable to stud.
Secondary wires attach to individual screws
Also works as a ground collection point the same way.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Or just a simple isolator stud...

I'd prefer the buss bar myself, but it works the same way.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

yes, insulated studs. where can i find them? radio shack? no west marine is nearby


----------

